
Introducing TensorFlow Probability - stablemap
https://medium.com/tensorflow/introducing-tensorflow-probability-dca4c304e245
======
catpower
Wow, is this basically like Stan/PyMC3 with performance benefits via GPU/TPU?
Are there benchmarks published anywhere?

